# Death of a Tarmac SL=(



## teddysaur (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi guys,
Guess you guys will be interested to see the outcome of a crash for a Tarmac SL. Sad to say I only had this for less than 2 months=(

View attachment 50027


View attachment 50028


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

R.I.P. Was the frame damaged or just the forks?


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Out of curiosity*

Just what on earth happened there? I don't see any scratching, but maybe it's just a bad pic. Did your wheel pick up a log or something? Or was it a rooftop accident?
Either way, such a sweet bike in a sweeter color scheme, doesn't Specialized have a replacement policy?

Michael
---------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## teddysaur (Dec 30, 2004)

It was a peloton crash. I was surpised too that it doesn't have much scatches but I did dent my front wheel rim bad and my tire got ripped.


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 16, 2005)

OUCH. Did that hurt?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Is the bike dead? Looks like a bad crash, but if the frame is OK it would be more than worth a rebuild. (With that much damage to the fork, I think I'd want Specialized to look at the frame). Did you see what happened or did it go by too fast? From the rim it almost looks like someone hit you T-bone style. (Hope you're in better condition than the bike.)


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Just in case it is beyond repair, Dr. John, in another thread, pointed out that Specialized has a crash replacement policy that will replace a bike at less than list if damaged in a crash. You might want to ask your dealer about that.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=676708#poststop


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

So what happened? I'm guessing maybe you fell on the bike, the front wheel went perpendicular to the ground, then someone slammed into it hard enough to snap the forks while the bars were resting on the ground? But still whoever hit it must have been going awfully fast to snap the forks clean like that!


----------

